# Why I grounded myself from craigslist [My does]



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I really need to stay off that site. Man I love love love these girls... they came home yesterday. They are sooo nice. Its a 4 yr old mom, and her two yearlings daughters. Pure Nubian.

Pearl [mom], Faith, and Patience 









Faith. Love her face!!!










Faith and Patiences the yearlings


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Awe congrats! I love the white (well then again, I raise saanens lol) they're very pretty


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Congrats on the new additions. 

I have to ban my husband from craigs list. That is how we got started. What was supposed to be a couple of pets 3 years ago has turned into 22 and counting...
:shrug: 

They look like great finds


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah we check out craigslist every day and many times a day between all of us that live here. I think we found most of our horses off of there and I think the tractor that my dad got was on craigslist to.


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Beautiful new additions!
I am going to have to ban myself from craigslist also we just bought another horse off of it.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new girls! :lovey: :kidred: :kidred: I like Faith's markings - gorgeous!

Deb Mc


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats! :stars: I am sooo jealous :greengrin: , because I want Nubians too. I'll have to live vicariously through you and others who have them. :chin: Now close the other tab you have open to Craigslist, remember you're grounded. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...cute! Congrats! Craigslist is an evil thing! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girls!! I love how their ears are longer than their pretty faces


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Aww  How cute! Craigslist is where I got my two does... and for some reason (even though I KNOW I can't get any more goaties soon) I check every night for goats with pictures... Because you never know! I might just need one more! Haha... Oh this is a problem. When's the next Goats Anonymous meeting???

But they're very cute and let me know how you manage to stay off CL!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i hate craigslist, it causes me grief, and i only sell stuff on it! never actually purchased anything


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Those are super pretty does! I like how they posed!

Craigslist is horribly addicting, selling or buying!
I found my buckling through CL, and then realized after that someone from a forum I frequent posted him.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bebop said:


> Those are super pretty does! I like how they posed!


Thanks everyone I just love them, and think they are sooo beautiful.

The pose... thats how they walk, all together. I was kidding saying I think I bought one goat. At feeding time its really funny cause they follow after me like that in a line... wonder if theyll still do it when they are settled in a bit.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They are beautiful! Congrats on finding them! And I am also a craigslist addict.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats... they are beautiful.... :greengrin:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm a faithful CL addict to.UGH! I check twice a day..I have no idea why LOL Can't help myself. Found so much neat stuff on there though!!Not just animals but for example a really neat ride on diecast tractor I got for $70 NEW.They sell for $300!!!! So happy it made my sons Christmas! I LOVE LOVE CRAIGSLIST!!!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

OH...they are beautiful!

I know what you mean about Craigslist. A friend of mine sent me an add with a little Nigi...said..."doesn't he look like you Pygmy buck?"....I said "No..he doesn't" and then.........I bought him!


----------

